# Driving to Qatar from Dubai



## Red_Nosed

Hi All,

Would someone be able to list down steps on things to be prepared for driving to Qatar from Dubai? (married couples driving)

What I understand is:

Paperwork
i) We need to apply a transit visa from Saudi embassy?
-> this requires original passports, 2 photos with white background, vehicle ownership documents, insurance documents. Is this it?
ii) We belong to countries receiving visa-on-arrival at Qatar

Others
ii) Females have to be covered up when travelling through Saudi
iii) Females will not be driving the vehicle through Saudi

Any additional advice and tips apart from using flydubai? It's gonna be a roadtrip 

Many thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl

1) Hire someone. 

2) Fly to Dubai. 

or 

1) Make friends with a Saudi family and go with them, sorting visas prior to traveling. 

In all seriousness, is there a reason you are even trying this? Are any of you guys going arabic speakers? Better, anyone GCC citizens??


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I second Jynx comments, have someone speaking Arabic with you (if possible). You never know what's out there and the language barrier just complicates. Also, you would need to check your insurance coverage guess you need buy insurance on the spot. Or go with someone who already 've done this.

Or grab a flight and hire a car there on the spot.

I sure can understand how adventurous and pretty exciting a road warrior exercise can be but the risks might outweigh the benefits ? This is not Canada - ON to US FL drive lemme tell yua.


----------



## Toon

Unless you know someone with serious wasta in Saudi, you wont get allowed to drive there.

Seriously.

Forget it, it'll never happen before sunderland win the premiership....


----------



## noisyboy

There is no language barriers and as much as the saudis are behind they still speak English. If you get your transit visa sorted then you should be in Dubai in 6 hours tops! 

That's 1 hour to salwa, 1 hour through Saudi and about 4 from there to Dubai

I don't know why people are making such a biggie about it. I do it once a month and it's just fine.


----------



## Jynxgirl

It isnt impossible to do, Toon. I believe you have to go through a company to get your visa, and once approved is valid for 30 days. Getting the approval though, is the key. I only have had local/GCC friends who do/have done this. The visa i used to have, they said would of allowed me to have made the trip into KSA easily. My new visa is not as 'important' and my local friend says would be a lot harder to get a visa. Just would be a I dont know about if you dont own your car outright though if that is an issue but I think you have to purchase insurance in each of the other countries.


----------



## Red_Nosed

noisyboy said:


> There is no language barriers and as much as the saudis are behind they still speak English. If you get your transit visa sorted then you should be in Dubai in 6 hours tops!
> 
> That's 1 hour to salwa, 1 hour through Saudi and about 4 from there to Dubai
> 
> I don't know why people are making such a biggie about it. I do it once a month and it's just fine.


Hi noisyboy, we're driving from Dubai to Qatar. But have quite a few of friends coming in from Qatar to Dubai as well. I'll get started with the transit visa then at Saudi Embassy in Dubai, then. 

How are the roads driving through Saudi - much better than driving through Industrial Area at Abu Hamour? (You know them potholes are preetty darn big and deep at some places!)

Many thanks!


----------



## noisyboy

Red_Nosed said:


> Hi noisyboy, we're driving from Dubai to Qatar. But have quite a few of friends coming in from Qatar to Dubai as well. I'll get started with the transit visa then at Saudi Embassy in Dubai, then.
> 
> How are the roads driving through Saudi - much better than driving through Industrial Area at Abu Hamour? (You know them potholes are preetty darn big and deep at some places!)
> 
> Many thanks!



Ok so it will take you a little more than 4 hours to get to Guwaifat. A couple minutes later you will get to Batha (Saudi/UAE Borders). Make sure you don't get into the truck lane. Always keep on their left and watch for pedestrians. They will ask you to go inside the arrival halls because the boxes are USUALLY reserved for GCC Nationals. The whole process shouldn't take more than 5 minutes. They will also ask you to pay exit fees (which is so weird), total of 30 or 35 dirhams/resident.

Then very shortly after you will arrive at the other side of Batha (Saudi side). I am a Saudi resident but I am not sure how it wil be for you. The Saudi's are usually chill people. When you get to the part where they check the car please get out of the car and open the trunk or they might make a fuss out of it. Your wife doesn't have to unless they say that.

From there it will take you about 1 hour and 10 minutes to get to Salwa (Saudi/Qatar border). You will know that are you there when you hit a roundabout. Go right on the roundabout (follow signs to Salwa) and you are almost at Salwa.

In Salwa the customs ladies (usually chicks) are very nice and helpful). From Salwa to downtown Doha it shouldn't take you more than 45 minutes if you know where you are going.

The roads in Saudi are good enough, no pot holes except some as soon as you enter Saudi. Some construction going on there.

Your wife doesn't have to be covered up. Just make sure she wears a abaya on herself. No need to cover her hair.

Gas in Saudi is very cheap so please fill her up there. There is one station on your right as soon as you enter Saudi. AND there are some labor at that gas station who are ready to put fairy all over the front of your car to protect it from the moving sand on that drive. Don't pay more than 20 riyals and I recommend that you do it because if the road is bad, you will majorly F-up your headlights and front bumper. Last hint about Saudi, no radars 

Anything else? Please ask!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I will go with noisy next time I decide to go to Saudi


----------



## Red_Nosed

noisyboy said:


> Ok so it will take you a little more than 4 hours to get to Guwaifat. A couple minutes later you will get to Batha (Saudi/UAE Borders). Make sure you don't get into the truck lane. Always keep on their left and watch for pedestrians. They will ask you to go inside the arrival halls because the boxes are USUALLY reserved for GCC Nationals. The whole process shouldn't take more than 5 minutes.


Got it.



noisyboy said:


> They will also ask you to pay exit fees (which is so weird), total of 30 or 35 dirhams/resident.


What's weirder is not all UAE borders impose the exit fee. 



noisyboy said:


> Then very shortly after you will arrive at the other side of Batha (Saudi side). I am a Saudi resident but I am not sure how it wil be for you. The Saudi's are usually chill people. When you get to the part where they check the car please get out of the car and open the trunk or they might make a fuss out of it. Your wife doesn't have to unless they say that.
> 
> From there it will take you about 1 hour and 10 minutes to get to Salwa (Saudi/Qatar border). You will know that are you there when you hit a roundabout. Go right on the roundabout (follow signs to Salwa) and you are almost at Salwa.
> 
> In Salwa the customs ladies (usually chicks) are very nice and helpful). From Salwa to downtown Doha it shouldn't take you more than 45 minutes if you know where you are going.


We were living off Salwa road so that bit will be alright.



noisyboy said:


> The roads in Saudi are good enough, no pot holes except some as soon as you enter Saudi. Some construction going on there.
> 
> Your wife doesn't have to be covered up. Just make sure she wears a abaya on herself. No need to cover her hair.


It *must* be an abaya - not even very loose fitting outfit?



noisyboy said:


> Gas in Saudi is very cheap so please fill her up there. There is one station on your right as soon as you enter Saudi. AND there are some labor at that gas station who are ready to put fairy all over the front of your car to protect it from the moving sand on that drive. Don't pay more than 20 riyals and I recommend that you do it because if the road is bad, you will majorly F-up your headlights and front bumper. Last hint about Saudi, no radars


(i) What's fairy - the dishwashing liquid?
(ii) No radar - do drivers drive like hooligans on the road?
(iii) I remember reading there was a place to stop midway - would perhaps be packing snacks so food wise we'll be fine but what about toilet stops along the way? Or is it the case of the toilets are anywhere along the road 



noisyboy said:


> Anything else? Please ask!


Many, many thanks for the info to date! I'm the wife


----------



## Red_Nosed

noisyboy,

Is it the Silas border post on UAE side (on E11 highway, Abu Dhabi) that you would be referring to - as I can't see Guwaifat on maps.google.com?

Then, from E11 (UAE), we just continue on route 95 in Saudi.

And we *must* enter Qatar through Abu Samra on route 5 - but not the other route 59 (running through the middle of Qatar)?


----------



## noisyboy

So it's the wife doing the research as always .

Silaa is the before last (Guwaifat being last) town before you exit the UAE. Yes it is on the E11. 

Fairy is the dish washing detergent yes LOL. 

In Saudi, if you're not doing 140 then don't be on the left lane. Some drive worse than hooligans. 

Loose clothing is fine but don't color it up too much. 

Salwa and Abu Samra are both Saudi/Qatar borders. It's just that Salwa is the Saudi side and Abu Samra is the Qatar side. 

Forget route #'s as they are only confusing. When you enter Saudi just drive straight for an hour or a bit more until you hit a roundabout. Just take a right and you are almost in Salwa. There are no other roundabouts. 

The only tricky part I found is when driving from the UAE to the Saudi border. Make sure you do not enter Abu Duabi by mistake. Keep following signs to Guwaifat.


----------



## noisyboy

I forgot one of the most important tips LOL.

Do the drive on a Friday. There is literally no one on the roads!


----------



## Red_Nosed

noisyboy said:


> So it's the wife doing the research as always .
> 
> Silaa is the before last (Guwaifat being last) town before you exit the UAE. Yes it is on the E11.
> 
> Fairy is the dish washing detergent yes LOL.
> 
> In Saudi, if you're not doing 140 then don't be on the left lane. Some drive worse than hooligans.
> 
> Loose clothing is fine but don't color it up too much.
> 
> Salwa and Abu Samra are both Saudi/Qatar borders. It's just that Salwa is the Saudi side and Abu Samra is the Qatar side.
> 
> Forget route #'s as they are only confusing. When you enter Saudi just drive straight for an hour or a bit more until you hit a roundabout. Just take a right and you are almost in Salwa. There are no other roundabouts.
> 
> The only tricky part I found is when driving from the UAE to the Saudi border. Make sure you do not enter Abu Duabi by mistake. Keep following signs to Guwaifat.


Right-o! Thank you for the tips so far!!!

Would driving across on Thursday afternoon be a terrible idea, then? Pushing off on early Friday morning better?


----------



## noisyboy

Red_Nosed said:


> Right-o! Thank you for the tips so far!!!
> 
> Would driving across on Thursday afternoon be a terrible idea, then? Pushing off on early Friday morning better?


I guess it wouldn't be such a bad idea. I don't think there would be much traffic. But bare in mind that there isnt much traffic on pretty much anyday (unless its a public holiday).

And there are no lights on the road in Saudi, so if you don't mind that hour drive with no light then go for the afternoon drive. If you are a morning person, then go for Friday morning.


----------



## Red_Nosed

Extremely grateful of the tips, noisyboy!


----------



## RafaelHiggo

howzz qatar??


----------



## Red_Nosed

RafaelHiggo said:


> howzz qatar??


eh?


----------



## Pink Fairie

RafaelHiggo said:


> howzz qatar??


??? Howzz?? What are you trying tio say?


----------



## Red_Nosed

Hi noisyboy, have found that in DXB we should start the process off with a visit to ATC (Automobile and Touring Club - UAE , CityTimes - Just Desert )

Then, to RTA... 

... and finally to the Saudi Embassy.

 Just sharing


----------



## noisyboy

Red_Nosed said:


> Hi noisyboy, have found that in DXB we should start the process off with a visit to ATC (Automobile and Touring Club - UAE , CityTimes - Just Desert )
> 
> Then, to RTA...
> 
> ... and finally to the Saudi Embassy.
> 
> Just sharing


Oh yeahhhhh. I am sorry. I drive a Saudi car so I wouldn't know about that. It makes sense. Did you get your visas?


----------



## Red_Nosed

Oh, gosh. Sorry haven't logged in so long. 

Yes, we got the transit visas. Have some time left before it expires (we haven't used it yet!) - so will be making the trip in coming weeks.

There were no problems, no fuss whatsoever getting the visas  Just follow the sequence I mentioned earlier as not to waste time.


----------



## Red_Nosed

*waves visa to Jynxgirl , Canuck_Sens , Toon & Engineer*


----------



## Toon

Red_Nosed said:


> *waves visa to Jynxgirl , Canuck_Sens , Toon & Engineer*


Waves back...






Then thinks, do I know you?


----------



## Red_Nosed

Toon said:


> Waves back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then thinks, do I know you?


Why do you think so - have we met?


----------



## Toon

How was the drive? Seriously. I used to think UAE drivers were bad, then I saw Qataris....


----------



## carolinagolfer

Toon said:


> How was the drive? Seriously. I used to think UAE drivers were bad, then I saw Qataris....


Do they really drive that bad there?


----------



## Red_Nosed

carolinagolfer said:


> Do they really drive that bad there?


If you drive in UAE, you'll manage in Qatar.


----------



## Red_Nosed

Toon said:


> Waves back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then thinks, do I know you?



OH! You thought I was waving at you...

No, I was waving the visas I've managed to obtain at you guys ....


----------



## Jynxgirl

Good job on the visas. Hope you have or had a good trip. Get the fairy dust or hope you put the fairy dust on  When my local friend explained it in his special way that only they can talk in... I now chuckle everytime I see it.


----------



## 370z

there is nothing i can tell you except 
:- there is two kind of gas for your car (91 green) and (95 red) use only the red 
because the green is for saudia cars it is very very very cheap but the red is the regular one 
and its also very cheap but not the same as the red 
have a nice trip


----------



## Red_Nosed

370z said:


> there is nothing i can tell you except
> :- there is two kind of gas for your car (91 green) and (95 red) use only the red
> because the green is for saudia cars it is very very very cheap but the red is the regular one
> and its also very cheap but not the same as the red
> have a nice trip


Shall keep an eye out for that, thanks.


----------



## Red_Nosed

Thot I'd share that the trip ticket was neither used nor required in the end.
Thanks to noisyboy for helping me get started :clap2:

:car: It was a good trip!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

That's great that it was a success!!!!

Would you mind sharing your experience in great detail ? Most of us would not drive to Qatar and maybe your experience might put an ease to some concerned minds here.

If you could share the VISA requirement, driving conditions and etc...would be really great.

Cheers,




Red_Nosed said:


> Thot I'd share that the trip ticket was neither used nor required in the end.
> Thanks to noisyboy for helping me get started :clap2:
> 
> :car: It was a good trip!


----------



## Red_Nosed

Canuck_Sens said:


> That's great that it was a success!!!!
> 
> Would you mind sharing your experience in great detail ? Most of us would not drive to Qatar and maybe your experience might put an ease to some concerned minds here.
> 
> If you could share the VISA requirement, driving conditions and etc...would be really great.
> 
> Cheers,



In short, you just need a visit to 4 places:

i) Your HR for an NOC letter to drive to Qatar

ii) OnTime Typing Centre (2 visits x 10 minutes) opposite of the Consulate of Yemen

iii) Saudi Embassy (2 visits x 5 minutes)

iv) Automobile Touring Club (1 visit x 10 minutes)

Time estimates are excluding queueing times 


I will write in detail (supporting documents and sequence of process, etc) a little later 

On the scale of 1-10 (10 extremely hard).... the whole process would be rated at a 2: _*ONLY*_ because we had 10-minute walks under hot summer between embassy and typing centre.

If it was walking during winter I would downgrade it to a 1.


p.s. 370z, we did use the red one  Thank you.


----------



## Red_Nosed

Oh, the drive would be rated at a 2: only because just a few officers at the Saudi border could not communicate well in English but we got one or two that cracked jokes with us. Yep, they did. Along with the officers at Qatar border as well.

Everything was good.


----------



## noisyboy

Did you really need an NOC to drive to Q?


----------



## Red_Nosed

noisyboy said:


> Did you really need an NOC to drive to Q?



We had to include it as part of the documentation in order for the typing centre to be able to process the transit visa although we were never asked to produce it during the drive


----------



## Red_Nosed

Whoops, I meant to write "hot summer sun" up there.
Sorry.


----------



## Gaztowza

Just a question?

These replies seem to be related to people with resident visas. I have currently only got a visit visa as i lost my job and am looking to reloocate to a job in Qatar.
Does the same rules apply?

Thanks 

G


----------

